

Microsoft engineer explains why Windows Phone was doomed from the start - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/08/03/windows-phone-failure-microsoft-engineer/

======
SlipperySlope
An industry pundit's theory is that Microsoft ownership of Skype threatened
the wireless carrier's revenue from voice and SMS traffic - thus the carriers
did not push Windows phone products.

